# Plus de boot OSX



## Eric04 (21 Mars 2020)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai essayé d'installer Boot Camp sur mon Mac

MacPro 5.2
Mojave
Radeon RX 580 (donc pas d'écran de boot ...)

J'ai suivi un tutoriel trouvé sur crystalidea.com/blog/classic-mac-pro-and-windows

Au moment ou il faut démarrer sur le DVD Windows j'ai fait une erreur : au lieu de booter avec la touche C enfoncée, j'ai indiqué le DVD windows dans les préférences de démarrage.
Le mac a bien démarré sur Windows et j'ai voulu interrompre l'installation au moment de l'initialisation du disque sur lequel je vais installer Boot Camp.

Et là les problèmes commencent :

le reboot se fait sur le DVD (logique puisque je l'ai indiqué dans les préférences)
avec ma carte graphique, pas d'écran de boot, je ne peux donc pas changer le disque de démarrage (j'ai essuyé à l'aveugle sans succès)
j'ai déconnecté l'alimentation du DVD pensant que le mac booterai sur un autre disque : je me retrouve avec un écran windows qui me dit qu'il n'y a pas de disque de démarrage !
j'ai mis un DVD de boot Snow leopard dans le lecteur : le même écran windows que ci-dessus
Je ne peux pas démarrer sur la partition de secours (CMD-R) avec ma carte graphique
j'ai essayé de démarrer sur Internet recovery mode (CMD-ALT-R) bien que je ne sois pas sûr que ça marche avec mon mac, mais rien non plus.

Si quelqu'un a une idée, je suis preneur !

Merci d'avance


----------



## RubenF (21 Mars 2020)

Tu as essayé de démarrer en appuyant sur Alt et en choisissant ton disque de démarrage manuellement ?


----------



## Eric04 (21 Mars 2020)

RubenF a dit:


> Tu as essayé de démarrer en appuyant sur Alt et en choisissant ton disque de démarrage manuellement ?


Merci pour ta réponse, mais avec ma carte graphique je n'ai pas accès à l'écran de boot et donc pas au choix du disque de démarrage avec la touche alt.

Mais j'ai tout simplement remis une CG compatible écran de boot (Nvidia 680 mac édition), démarré sur la partition de secours et rectifié le disque de démarrage. J'ai paniqué un peu trop vite !
Sinon c'est quand même bizarre, quelque soit la carte graphique la touche alt ne me donne pas accès à l'écran de choix du disque de démarrage. Je suis obligé de passer par la partition de secours, ce n'est pas très pratique. Mais bon, pas très gênant non plus.

Merci pour le coup de main !


----------



## RubenF (21 Mars 2020)

Tu n’a pas modifié ton EFI pour que la carte graphique fonctionne ? Ceci expliquerait cela


----------



## Eric04 (22 Mars 2020)

Non, je n'ai pas touché à l'EFI ... J'ai une carte RX580 et une Nvidia GTX 680 mac édition. Avec la RX580 je n'ai pas accès à l'écran de choix du volume de boot avec la touche alt, ce qui je crois est normal avec cette carte, mais bizarrement avec la GTX680 non plus.
Avec la GTX680 je peux avoir accès au boot sur la partition de secours pour rebooter sur OSX, mais pas avec la RX580.

Maintenant que j'ai pu installer Boot Camp sur un disque interne, je ne peux pas remettre la RX580 sinon je ne peux pas rebooter sur OSX. A moins que j'arrive à installer le tableau de bord Bootcamp sur Windows, ce que je suis en train d'essayer de faire avec Brigadier 0.2.4 ...

.. Je ne sais pas si je suis très clair ...  :/


----------



## RubenF (22 Mars 2020)

Oui je te suis, mais c’est très bizarre


----------

